# Window Sticker



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

If you got the build sheet for your car when you signed the PO for ED, it may list the options.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Any dealer can run your VIN and tell you what options your car has.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

The Other Tom said:


> Any dealer can run your VIN and tell you what options your car has.


:thumbup: They will also print out a copy for you.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

TheCount1 said:


> If you got the build sheet for your car when you signed the PO for ED, it may list the options.


Yes, I did get the sheet, but it was a photocopy of what I signed in the states prior to traveling to Germany, which had the special requests written in by hand, nothing official / computer generated; thanks though.



The Other Tom said:


> Any dealer can run your VIN and tell you what options your car has.


Good idea, thanks, I'll certainly look into this, but, I'd also like to have an accurate window sticker, if at all possible at this time.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I received two window stickers: one in the glove box and one in my trunk "spare tire" space.


----------



## woodie5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine also was in the glove box when I picked it up from the dealer.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

dbs600 said:


> Does anyone know how I should obtain a new window sticker if mine does not accurately reflect all of my special request options? My client advisor is clueless / does not want to be bothered / is deflecting by stating that BMW Welt should have given me something listing same, which they didn't... Thanks.


After climbing the dealership hierarchy: Problem Solved. Received a new and proper window sticker today. Shouldn***8217;t have been as difficult, but thanks for everyone's help and support!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

dbs600 said:


> After climbing the dealership hierarchy: Problem Solved. Received a new and proper window sticker today. Shouldn't have been as difficult, but thanks for everyone help and support!


Bimmerfest wins again.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

RussellTom said:


> Yes, you get a new Monroney sticker. Mine was folded up on the passenger seat. But by far, the coolest thing is underneath the "Sold To" box on the bottom left part of the sticker.


Ah - that brings back memories.:thumbup:

Like you, my "macaroni" sticker was also on the passenger seat rather than in the trunk as others have reported.
When I picked up my convertible from the BMW dealer after it had returned to the U.S. from European Delivery the sticker was on the passenger seat as I drove away with the top down. I barely left the dealer's parking lot when a gust of wind caught it and it went flying into the air. Amazingly I was able to recover it.


----------

